# ebay



## Joecoral (18 Aug 2008)

Won and paid for an item off ebay (happened to be a bag for my camera) on 14th, just logged into my account to see if seller had left feedback yet, only to find out that "seller is no longer a registered user"
The money has already left my account, and I have yet to receive the item
Any ideas on if I'll actually receive the item or will I need to file an unrecieved item claim?
this ever happened to anybody else?


----------



## teg1203 (18 Aug 2008)

Been "raddled" once or twice on eBay. Only way I ever got anything back was by getting onto my credit card company. Don't know about paypal but generally ebay are S**TE at getting you either the item or your money back. They have made a lot of changes recently so this may no longer be the case - get onto their customer services for more advice or alternatively find out where they live and "send the boys round".


----------



## Joecoral (18 Aug 2008)

have filed a claim with paypal, will see what comes of it
unfortunately hong kong is a little far to send the boys round lol


----------



## teg1203 (18 Aug 2008)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> have filed a claim with paypal, will see what comes of it
> unfortunately hong kong is a little far to send the boys round lol



The British olympic equestrian team are in Hong Kong and they've got stuff all to do at the mo'. Tell them you'll buy them a Pimms and they'll be round there like a shot. (sorry - bolshie left wing politics showing again!!)


----------



## Joecoral (18 Aug 2008)

haha, good plan teg


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Aug 2008)

I had this happen before on two pairs of UGG boots for the girlfriend, which cost me nearly 200 quid, even though the seller was no longer registered, the boots arrived safe and well a few days later, I wouldn't worry about it too much for now.
Wait a week and see


----------



## PM (18 Aug 2008)

Whatever you do don't wait more than 60 days from the date of purchase to get it all sorted - after that Paypal and ebay won't do jack

This happened to me recently


----------



## spaldingaquatics (18 Aug 2008)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> Won and paid for an item off ebay (happened to be a bag for my camera) on 14th, just logged into my account to see if seller had left feedback yet, only to find out that "seller is no longer a registered user"
> The money has already left my account, and I have yet to receive the item
> Any ideas on if I'll actually receive the item or will I need to file an unrecieved item claim?
> this ever happened to anybody else?



It's gone, along with your money. The only hope is that you paid by paypal? and if so hope that they still have their paypal active. Otherwise they've completley had you :? 

Sadly, it's full of scams and many people using loads of stolen accounts to do things like that.


----------



## TDI-line (19 Aug 2008)

If you did  pay via paypal, check the chargeback system.

https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/websc ... AQ-outside


----------



## Dan Crawford (19 Aug 2008)

I sold my old iPhone for a whopping Â£908! obvoiusly a scam and i knew it, got straight on to ebay and they sorted it out although i was the seller and not the buyer. They were really wuite efficient. I bought something else and it never came and the blokes shop was closed and he was no longer a registered user, Paypal gave me my money back, took about two weeks if i remember correctly. Good luck mate.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (19 Aug 2008)

so long as you always pay with paypal youre nearly always covered.. ebay can actually take the money out of the sellers paypal account if they dont respond to enquiry emails.. 

paypal is the way forward


----------



## spaldingaquatics (19 Aug 2008)

Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
			
		

> so long as you always pay with paypal youre nearly always covered.. ebay can actually take the money out of the sellers paypal account if they dont respond to enquiry emails..



True, but what if the seller has closed down their paypal account though?


----------



## jay (20 Aug 2008)

Thats why I prefer to buy UK and pick up. Don't care how far it might be... always like to know where they live  

I'm fairly new to ebay but I do feel quite assured by paypal.


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Aug 2008)

Ebay rocks LOL its my local store nowadays, the postroom in my work place love me really! LOL


----------



## Joecoral (20 Aug 2008)

Through filing a claim through paypal, the seller has now contact me. He does not say why his ebay account no longer exists, but assures me I will still get the package, providing me with a tracking number for the item. According to the tracking site, it was posted on the 19th, and has remained in the sorting centre in Tianjin since then. 



Fingers crossed it makes it here...


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Aug 2008)

I wouldn't worry, it as happened to me before and I got the goods anyway. You just won't get any feedback


----------



## jwrage (21 Aug 2008)

If he doesn't get back to you and you and 'the boys'  have to sort him out consider bidding on this:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BB-1-baseball...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
lol


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Aug 2008)

jwrage said:
			
		

> If he doesn't get back to you and you and 'the boys'  have to sort him out consider bidding on this:
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BB-1-baseball...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> lol



 

its a big trek to go to hong Kong


----------



## jwrage (24 Aug 2008)

You just need a _really_ big bat


----------



## aaronnorth (24 Aug 2008)

jwrage said:
			
		

> You just need a _really_ big bat



  and a bendy one!


----------

